# Checking Your Silver For Counterfeits



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you barter or purchase from other than a mint, you need a methodology to test for less than pure silver.

Fake Silver Coins: 14 Ways to Spot Counterfeits - Silver Coins


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, great video.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The copper strip in the center is a good indication you have a problem.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Great info! Buying from 3rd parties is sometimes the best way to get a good deal. This is great to protect from fakes not only from scammers but also sellers that are plain not in the know.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Great read. I only get two kinds of silver, pre 64 US coins, and Canadian maple leafs with high face value.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Great read. I only get two kinds of silver, pre 64 US coins, and Canadian maple leafs with high face value.


Interesting .... what your beef with Silver Dollars?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Morgans and such are fine, both pre 64 like silver but for their size I'd rather have a maple leaf and for smaller pieces I like pre 64 quarters and dimes. I don't much care for Eagles because of the practically zero face value. There are a few Canadian Maples leafs with $20 Canadian face value, almost equal to the current silver price. If we deflate they hold their value and Eagles won't.



A Watchman said:


> Interesting .... what your beef with Silver Dollars?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Morgans and such are fine, both pre 64 like silver but for their size I'd rather have a maple leaf and for smaller pieces I like pre 64 quarters and dimes. I don't much care for Eagles because of the practically zero face value. There are a few Canadian Maples leafs with $20 Canadian face value, almost equal to the current silver price. If we deflate they hold their value and Eagles won't.


99.7% of the people that will be taking silver in trade after some EVENT will KNOW the basic valuation of silver.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It it's looks like the ones sold on TV one time offer $29.99 limited remint of a 1 dollar silver mint coin, limit 5 to each order sold in a special display card.
It may not fund your retirement.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Depending on events it's possible both parties will know as in tracking inflation. In a really ugly event, post war, emp, something so catastrophic that markets aren't open and data is not available then neither side will know and true value will be what both parties put on it. Today it costs $6k to put a sail boat thru Panama's canal and you have to go thru with a small ship and don't even use the trams. Do you think they'll take cash in a period of crisis or bullion?



Maine-Marine said:


> 99.7% of the people that will be taking silver in trade after some EVENT will KNOW the basic valuation of silver.....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Depending on events it's possible both parties will know as in tracking inflation. In a really ugly event, post war, emp, something so catastrophic that markets aren't open and data is not available then neither side will know and true value will be what both parties put on it. Today it costs $6k to put a sail boat thru Panama's canal and you have to go thru with a small ship and don't even use the trams. Do you think they'll take cash in a period of crisis or bullion?


IN the event of a SHTF event do you think the panama canal will still be operating

and I looked up the cost to use the canal

Length of vessel Toll
Up to 15.240 meters (50 ft) US$800
More than 15.240 meters (50 ft) up to 24.384 meters (80 ft) US$1,300
More than 24.384 meters (80 ft) up to 30.480 meters (100 ft) US$2,000
More than 30.480 meters (100 ft) US$3,200
plus $72/TEU


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The lowest toll ever paid was 36 cents, by American Richard Halliburton who swam the Panama Canal in 1928


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Watchman. I know and use the magnet test, but hadn't heard about some of the others. The counterfeiters are getting really good, nowadays.


----------

